# Sadzīves tehnika >  Pamiris vecais TV

## Raituss

Sveicināti! Esmu šeit pirmo reiz. Ar sekojošu problēmu iekš TV (Haier). Vakar, ieslēdzot, bildes vietā viņš sāka rādīt vnk zaļu, strīpainu fonu. Skaņa ir, kanāli pārslēdzās. Tad nu interesē, kas ir nomiris. Liela aizdoma jau krīt uz kineskopu. Bet varbūt speciālisti ko vairāk zin pateikt par šādu parādību. Tā strādāja 10 gadus bez remontiem.
Paldies! Ceru uz atsaucību!

----------


## Vikings

Ja kineskops rāda tad vaina tajā nav. Ar šādiem jautājumiem to labāk vest uz darbnīcu, ja tajās vēl CRT TV labo.

----------


## AndrisZ

Nu, šadi tieši izskatās, ja kineskopā ir īssavienojums starp zaļā stara katodu un modulatoru, vai katodu un kvēli.
Var būt arī citas vainas. Bez mērīšanas jau neuzminēsim.

----------


## ivog

Nu šitā brenda teļuku laikam vienīgais ieteikums ir nodot bīstamo atkritumu pieņemšanas punktā...

----------


## Didzis

Testeri, shēmu rokā un mēram spriegumus gan barblokam, gan režīmus uz kineskopa. Rodas konkrēti jautājumi, labprāt atbildēsim. Citādak prasi gaišreģim, kas tavai kastei noticies. Nav sajēgas, kā testeri lietot un aiz kura gala lodāmurs jatur, nes uz darbnīcu. Vai tas atmaksasies, es gan nezinu, jo ejošs tāds TV labi ja maksā latus divdesmit.

----------


## Raituss

Lodāmurs, testeris  un shēmas daudz maz ir pazīstamas, ( lai gan neesmu pro) citādi jau te nebūtu griezies. Lieta jau tur ka pašam patīk gar šitādām lietām krāmēties. Ir jau vecs lūznis, bet gribās lai viņš iet!  :: 
 Shēma gan jāpameklē, to vēl neesmu paguvis. Labi! būs jautājumi, kad būšu ķēries klāt. Patreiz neatlika laika. Darbs....

----------


## Raituss

Thanx! Vnk Vēl neesmu pat to kasti atvēris. Pagaidām tīri teorētiski vaicāju.

----------


## Raituss

Nu, nez, kalpoja godam  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Texx

AndrimZ varētu būt taisnība. Uzsit pa to kasti ar dūri, varbūt atvienosies un rādīs atkal.

----------


## ivog

Kādreiz īssavienojumus starp kineskopa elektrodiem ārstēja ar uzlādētu kondiķi, pirms tam, protams, atvienojot štekeri

----------


## Raituss

Mēģināju, saprāta robežās iekaustīt, bet nekā, pat neraustās.  ::

----------


## Didzis

Tak nu beidzaiet muļķības ieteikt. Nav tak krievu laminieks, kurš, bez sitiena ar kulaku, nebija dabūnams pie dzīvības. Nevar zināt, vai kineskopā īsais. Kamēr nepamēra barošanu un režīmus uz kineskopa, to nevar pateikt.Šādam defektam var būt vairāki iemesli. Ja grib remontēt TV ir vismaz jāsajēdz, kā tas darbojas.

----------


## Raituss

Solved!  ::  Bet tieši tas arī bija. Tālu jau šis modelis neatpaliek no krievu lampinieka. Iekšā viss ļodzās. Vaina bija tajā crt platē, ligzdā. Palocīju kājas trubai, un ir ok. VIenalga, paldies par padomiem!

----------

